# Get your Al Mohler Bobblehead . . .



## DMcFadden (May 18, 2009)

SBTS now has the Dr. Al Mohler Bobblehead in stock.

Those who appreciate this giant of the Doctrines of Grace among the drowners (or who merely need him to complete their Luther, Calvin, and Spurgeon bobblehead collections), can obtain our very own for less than $20 from the Lifeway Campus Store on the campus of SBTS (502-897-4506).

You better hurry, though, since they _only_ have 400 on hand. 

I just ordered mine and expect it some time next week.


----------



## Whitefield (May 18, 2009)

DMcFadden said:


> SBTS now has the Dr. Al Mohler Bobblehead in stock.
> 
> Those who appreciate this giant of the Doctrines of Grace among the drowners (or who merely need him to complete their Luther, Calvin, and Spurgeon bobblehead collections), can obtain our very own for less than $20 from the Lifeway Campus Store on the campus of SBTS (502-897-4506).
> 
> ...



Will that fit in the back window of a car?


----------



## awretchsavedbygrace (May 18, 2009)

O man..Can anyone provide links for websites that have Luther, Calvin, and Spurgeon?


----------



## PresbyDane (May 18, 2009)

Okay this is maybe taking this boblehead thing a bit to far


----------



## Calvinist Cowboy (May 18, 2009)

The bobblehead kinda looks like a salesman as opposed to Al Mohler. And do you know what books he's holding?

There could be an eschatalogical significance...


----------



## awretchsavedbygrace (May 18, 2009)

Re4mdant said:


> Okay this is maybe taking this boblehead thing a bit to far



maybe lol.


----------



## Herald (May 18, 2009)

Is the bobblehead elect?


----------



## awretchsavedbygrace (May 18, 2009)

Herald said:


> Is the bobblehead elect?



Only God knows.


----------



## PresbyDane (May 18, 2009)

Now we are taking this thread to far


----------



## OPC'n (May 18, 2009)

That is just creepy!


----------



## DMcFadden (May 18, 2009)

TranZ4MR said:


> That is just creepy!



YOU have* that *avatar and you dare to say that a cute little harmless bobblehead is "creepy"???


----------



## DMcFadden (May 18, 2009)

XBlackWaterX said:


> O man..Can anyone provide links for websites that have Luther, Calvin, and Spurgeon?



Martin Luther (Old Lutheran - The Center for Lutheran Pride! (but not too proud))
John Calvin (http://store.calvin.edu/shop)
C.H. Spurgeon (any of the Lifeway campus stores, Southern still has a few in stock)


----------



## DMcFadden (May 18, 2009)

Calvinist Cowboy said:


> The bobblehead *kinda looks like a salesman* as opposed to Al Mohler. And do you know what books he's holding?
> 
> There could be an eschatalogical significance...



The man is Southern Baptist. What do you expect?

The books? Well, probably just about anything OTHER than something by his former prof at SBTS, Dr. Molly Marshall. 

[For those not in on that little joke, Dr. Molly Marshall-Green is president of Central Baptist Seminary. Her writings include three monographs, _No Salvation Outside the Church_, _What it Means to Be Human_, and _Joining the Dance: a Theology of the Spirit_, as well as numerous chapters in books, dictionary and journal articles, and Bible study curriculum.
Dr. Marshall has presented papers . . . In addition to a regular preaching schedule, she is a nationally recognized lecturer at colleges, universities, and other seminaries. Let's just say that she and her former student our not on the same theological wavelength]


----------



## kvanlaan (May 18, 2009)

> YOU have that avatar and you dare to say that a cute little harmless bobblehead is "creepy"???



no kidding. please tell me that's not actually you.


----------



## OPC'n (May 18, 2009)

DMcFadden said:


> TranZ4MR said:
> 
> 
> > That is just creepy!
> ...



Hahaha! What's wrong with Michelle Pheiffer in a catwoman's suit? It's way cool! I'm pretending that's me! 

-----Added 5/18/2009 at 05:48:53 EST-----



kvanlaan said:


> > YOU have that avatar and you dare to say that a cute little harmless bobblehead is "creepy"???
> 
> 
> 
> no kidding. please tell me that's not actually you.



Do you not like my new avatar????


----------



## Ivan (May 18, 2009)

DMcFadden said:


> The books? Well, probably just about anything OTHER than something by his former prof at SBTS, Dr. Molly Marshall.



Mohler had Marshall as a professor?! You have got to be kidding me! I had NO idea!!

Little story...I like to get around...I've visited Southern Seminary a number of times over the years, even during its liberal days. One time I sat in on Marshall's class...I think it was Systematic Theology. I was in shock that a woman would be teaching such a class at Southern and I had heard some outrageous things about her, so I wanted to see her in action. Well, I can't say that she was totally off the wall in the class I attended. Frankly, it's been so long ago that I can't remember at all what was taught. Suffice it to say that I was *NOT* impressed. 

I attended this class between 1987-1989, can't remember exactly. I doubt Dr. Mohler was in that class, but wouldn't that be a hoot! The Conservative Resurgence was heating up and visitors to the seminary were looked upon with suspicion. I know I was looked upon that way in the class and it was kinda funny and sad at the same time.


----------



## Marrow Man (May 18, 2009)

Forget the bobblehead doll and get yourself one of those _A Reader's Greek New Testament_. I picked up a used one of those at the local Christian bookstore about a month ago. Uber cool!


----------



## CredoFidoSpero (May 18, 2009)

Yes, my only question when I saw the photo was, does it come with all those books?


----------



## Marrow Man (May 18, 2009)

CredoFidoSpero said:


> Yes, my only question when I saw the photo was, does it come with all those books?



I hear it not only comes with the book, but also a Catwoman suit!


----------



## CredoFidoSpero (May 18, 2009)

Marrow Man said:


> CredoFidoSpero said:
> 
> 
> > Yes, my only question when I saw the photo was, does it come with all those books?
> ...



Oh, that's just so wrong. 

Way cool for Michelle Pfeiffer...for me, not so much.


----------



## DMcFadden (May 18, 2009)

Ivan,

I believe that Mohler was a TA under Marshall when he did his doctoral work at Southern. 



> Conservative critics of Marshall have argued that she has been guilty of promoting universalism--the notion that all people can be saved--as well as liberalism and advocacy of feminist theology.


Molly Marshall studied under Anglican Bishop John A.T. Robinson and a former student describes her theology as drawing from . . .


> Like many Baptist theologians, she is a creative eclectic–powerfully influenced by her teacher, Dale Moody, by the Catholic theologian Karl Rahner, by Juergen Moltmann, Letty Russell, Elizabeth A. Johnson, Elizabeth Schuessler-Fiorenza, but also writing in creative dialogue with conservative evangelicals like Bernard Ramm, Clark Pinnock, and, in New Testament Theology, George Eldon Ladd.


----------



## pepper (May 18, 2009)

*I have "A Reader's Greek New Testament and there is also "A Readers Hebrew Old Test*



Marrow Man said:


> Forget the bobblehead doll and get yourself one of those _A Reader's Greek New Testament_. I picked up a used one of those at the local Christian bookstore about a month ago. Uber cool!



I have both the Reader's Greek New Testament and the Old Testament


----------



## Ivan (May 18, 2009)

DMcFadden said:


> I believe that Mohler was a TA under Marshall when he did his doctoral work at Southern.



Do you know what year(s) that was?

After some reseach...



> Mohler's 1989 dissertation was titled, "Evangelical Theology and Karl Barth: Representative Models of Response."



I was in a Master level class so I'm sure Mohler wasn't in the class, but he could have well been on campus! Interesting.


----------



## Marrow Man (May 18, 2009)

pepper said:


> Marrow Man said:
> 
> 
> > Forget the bobblehead doll and get yourself one of those _A Reader's Greek New Testament_. I picked up a used one of those at the local Christian bookstore about a month ago. Uber cool!
> ...



Now that's really cool. I did not know they made one for the OT. Is it the same/similar format? I suspect it is not as "size friendly."


----------



## SolaScriptura (May 18, 2009)

It is sinful to have a bobblehead/idol of a man. Shame on you sinners.


----------



## Marrow Man (May 18, 2009)

SolaScriptura said:


> It is sinful to have a bobblehead/idol of a man. Shame on you sinners.



Yeah, well tell that to this guy:


----------



## SolaScriptura (May 18, 2009)

Marrow Man said:


> SolaScriptura said:
> 
> 
> > It is sinful to have a bobblehead/idol of a man. Shame on you sinners.
> ...



Who is that guy? Shame on that vile sinner!


----------



## Marrow Man (May 18, 2009)




----------



## Jesus is my friend (May 18, 2009)

Mohler is the BOMB! I just love that guys!,The Bobblehead is a little goofy but harmless,Those Southern Seminary folks are great people I would dream to go there!


----------



## Ivan (May 18, 2009)

Jesus is my friend said:


> Mohler is the BOMB! I just love that guys!,The Bobblehead is a little goofy but harmless,Those Southern Seminary folks are great people I would dream to go there!



Can't say they don't have a sense of humor.


----------



## kvanlaan (May 19, 2009)

> Do you not like my new avatar????



The issue is more that you always seem to have a pic of some version of _you_. If that is still in effect, I think we have a Code Red, Level-Nine Puritan Board Dress Code Violation, which will get you 479 PB demerit points and 231 laps around the quad from our favorite in-house Marine Lt. Col.


----------

